# Warhammer 40K: Space Marine im Test für - Super Atmosphäre, spielerisch lediglich solide



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warhammer 40K: Space Marine im Test für - Super Atmosphäre, spielerisch lediglich solide* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warhammer 40K: Space Marine im Test für - Super Atmosphäre, spielerisch lediglich solide


----------



## makke12345 (6. September 2011)

OH hätt nicht gedaht das es so gut bewertet wird


----------



## Singler (6. September 2011)

"Warhammer 40K: Space Marine ist auf den ersten Blick ein typischer First-Person-Shooter. Ihr steuert Titus also aus der Verfolgerperspektive"

Was stimmt hier nicht? First-Person und Verfolger?  

"Darunter Schießprügel wie MG, Scharfschützengewehr und Granatwerfer."

Argl... Ein Bolter ist kein MG... und auch sonst... egal.

Ein wenig seltsam mutet darüber hinaus auch der Punkt an, dass Spielprinzip würde sich nach einer Weile abnutzen. Hmmm... ob der Redakteur mal ein 0815-Skript-Shooter wie COD länger als 20 Mins gespielt hat? 

Und grafisch angestaubt? Nun ja, Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, nur frag ich mich, ob der Herr Redakteur mehr als nur einen Warhammer-Titel kennt. Der Warhammer-Stil ist nämlich mehr oder minder vorgegeben. Sprich: Ein Ork hat so auszusehen, wie da eben ein Ork aussieht, ebenso die Spacemarines und so weiter. Alles begründet durch die Table-Top-Vorlage bzw die P&P-RPGs.  Der Rest, nämlich das Leveldesign, spielt mit tollen Licht- und Schattenmomenten und versteht es, einen glaubhaften Eindruck zu gewinnen.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. September 2011)

1.) Da sollte eigentlich Third-Person-Shooter stehen. Keine Ahnung, wie das da reingerutscht ist. Wird korrigiert.
2.) Ich weiß, was ein Bolter ist und erwähne ihn auch mehrmals. Leider können aber nicht alle mit dem Begriff etwas anfangen, also umschreibt man ihn zumindest hier und da mal. Theoretisch müsste ich auch das Kettenschwert erklären 
3.) Ich habe jeden CoD-Teil der letzten Jahre durchgespielt und finde sie meist stinklangweilig.
4.) Das "grafisch angestaubt" bezieht sich nicht auf den Stil, der mir übrigens sehr sehr zusagt. Und ja, ich habe schon genügend Warhammer-Spiele gespielt. Die Dawn of War-Reihe, Warhammer Online, Fire Warrior, um nur ein paar zu nennen. Ich beziehe mich hier eher darauf, dass die Texturen nicht sonderlich hoch aufgelöst sind und auch manche Effekte und Animationen knackiger sein könnten, völlig unabhängig von Stil, Farbgebung und Setting.

Hoffe ich konnte ein paar Punkte klären


----------



## trendboyett (6. September 2011)

*Warhammer 40k Space Marine - Startet nicht.*

Guten Tag,
ich habe Warhammer 40k Sapce Marine installiert und das Update runtergeladen.
Wenn ich nun aber das SPiel starten möchte, öffnet sich kurz ein Fenster und danach tut sich nichts.
Ich erfülle alle Systemvorrausetzungen.
Ich bitte um Hilfe.
Gruß André


----------



## Singler (6. September 2011)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> 4.) Das "grafisch angestaubt" bezieht sich nicht auf den Stil, der mir übrigens sehr sehr zusagt. Und ja, ich habe schon genügend Warhammer-Spiele gespielt. Die Dawn of War-Reihe, Warhammer Online, Fire Warrior, um nur ein paar zu nennen. Ich beziehe mich hier eher darauf, dass die Texturen nicht sonderlich hoch aufgelöst sind und auch manche Effekte und Animationen knackiger sein könnten, völlig unabhängig von Stil, Farbgebung und Setting.




 Ok, Punkt 1 war wohl ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler (wird nicht Korrektur gelesen?) und 2-3 eigentlich wurscht. Nur: Wenn du im Fazit sagst, dass die Grafik altbacken ist und nun auf Nachfrage sagst, du hättest gern besser Texturen oder knackigere Animationen.. wieso steht dann davon nichts im Fließtext? Der einzige Hinweis ist ein "Spielerisch (wie auch grafisch) ist Space Marine also recht altbacken". Hat ja keiner ein Problem damit, wenn die Grafik als altbacken betitelt wird, wenn es im Text auch mal anschaulich beschrieben wird. Nur steht davon nunmal nichts drin.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. September 2011)

Hast du natürlich recht, da der Wertungskasten online fehlt  Ich änder das mal ab.


----------



## Tchort666 (6. September 2011)

Will mich ja net zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber in der Demo war von einem Inquisitor die rede. Ergo kann es sich von der Story her, ja nicht nur auf "Orcs kloppen" beschränken. Zumal man in Trailern ja bereits den ein oder anderen Heretiker gesehen hat


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. September 2011)

Später kommen tatsächlich noch das Chaos sowie die Inquisition dazu, wo und warum wollte ich aber nicht spoilern. Auf den Screenshots sieht man ja auch den ein oder anderen Nicht-Ork  In der ersten Hälfte des Spiels und der grundsätzlichen Story geht es aber erst einmal um die Ork-Invasion.


----------



## Singler (6. September 2011)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Hast du natürlich recht, da der Wertungskasten online fehlt  Ich änder das mal ab.



Ein Wertungskasten sollte aber keine Erläuterung im Fließtext ersetzen. Sonst bräuchtet ihr nämlich nur Wertungskästen....



Tchort666 schrieb:


> Will mich ja net zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber in der Demo war von einem Inquisitor die rede. Ergo kann es sich von der Story her, ja nicht nur auf "Orcs kloppen" beschränken. Zumal man in Trailern ja bereits den ein oder anderen Heretiker gesehen hat


 
Man trifft im Laufe der Story auf den Inquisitor.


----------



## Angeldust (6. September 2011)

Hm hab beim kurzen Überfliegen des Tests nicht über Cut bzw. Uncut gelesen.

Irgend ne Info? Keine Lust wieder zig Patched wegen ner deutschen Version laden zu müssen...


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. September 2011)

Uncut.


----------



## Corsa500 (6. September 2011)

Wird der Multiplayer gesondert getestet und später auch noch Online gestellt?


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. September 2011)

Ja, der lief mit unserer Review-Version leider noch nicht, im Heft fließt der MP dann mit in den Test ein. Ich denke, Online folgt dann natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Svatlas (6. September 2011)

Mit wieviel Stunden Spielzeit kann man hier rechnen? Stimmt es das es nur 8-10 Std sein sollen im Single Player? MP und Co mal alles aussen vorgelassen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. September 2011)

Ja, acht Stunden Solospielzeit kommen hin.


----------



## Svatlas (6. September 2011)

Ohje ich mag die Warhammer Serie sehr und finde das echt was mau Gibts einen oder mehrere gute Gründe sich für das Geld trotzdem zuholen? Irgendwie würde ich mir das schon gern kaufen aber 40€ für 8 std....was teuer. 5€ für ne Std zocken muss auch erstmal verdient werden^^


----------



## Chemenu (6. September 2011)

Kann man mit dem Spiel auch Spaß haben wenn man keine Ahnung von Warhammer hat oder kapiert man dann gar nicht um was es eigentlich geht bzw. was da alles so passiert? Oder anders gefragt: Wie tauglich ist das Spiel als Einstieg in das Warhammer 40k Universum? 

Die Gameplay Videos find ich auf jeden Fall recht eintönig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. September 2011)

Nach der Demo fand ich das Spiel auch nur durchschnittlich. Die angestaubte Grafik erinnert mich an Dawn of War - das war damals optisch auch kein Überhammer. Dafür hatte es geniale Animationen, die Kämpfe wirkten immer sehr "lebendig". Am positivsten fiel mir der Sound auf. Es donnert und kracht richtig los, hier fühlt sich Krieg auch wie Krieg an. Das Spiel ist dieses Jahr bei mir nicht mehr eingeplant (zuviel anderes gutes kommt noch), aber wird sicher mal nachgekauft.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Ohje ich mag die Warhammer Serie sehr und finde das echt was mau Gibts einen oder mehrere gute Gründe sich für das Geld trotzdem zuholen? Irgendwie würde ich mir das schon gern kaufen aber 40€ für 8 std....was teuer. 5€ für ne Std zocken muss auch erstmal verdient werden^^



Acht Stunden sind heutzutage (leider) guter Durchschnitt bei einem Actionspiel. Es ist ja wie im Test gesagt ein amüsantes Stück Software. Wer gerne einfach mal ein paar Orks schnetzelt, für den lohnt sich der Kauf also durchaus. Außerdem gibt es wie erwähnt ja noch den MP und bald per Patch auch einen separaten Koop-Modus.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Spiel auch Spaß haben wenn man keine Ahnung von Warhammer hat oder kapiert man dann gar nicht um was es eigentlich geht bzw. was da alles so passiert? Oder anders gefragt: Wie tauglich ist das Spiel als Einstieg in das Warhammer 40k Universum?



Man sollte vor Spielstart schon mal von Space Marines, Orks & Co. gehört haben, um die Zusammenhänge zu kapieren. Das Spiel liefert dahingehend kaum Hintergrundinfos. Allerdings ist die Story jetzt auch nicht so kompliziert, als dass Vorkenntnisse zum Verständnis unumgänglich wären.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (6. September 2011)

Hehe, ich habe mir die Collectors Edition gekauft (es ist Warhammer, deshalb ist es mir das wert) und wa echt überrascht von der Größe der Verpackung O.o... Ansonsten zm Game selber: Die Wertung ist so schon gut gesetzt. Es macht Spaß sich durch die Horden zu hacken und mit dem Bolter im Anschlag den Rest zu erledigen. Danke Relic das ihr euch entschieden hattet das Game für den PC heraus zu bringen und nicht nur für die Konsole wie ursprünglich geplant.

Wird Zeit für nen neues Warhammer 40K Buch ^^. Mein Regal quillt über damit..


----------



## TheNytro77 (6. September 2011)

Das ist aber "nur" der Einzelspieler Test oder?
Der Multiplayer sah nämlich ziemlich interessant aus.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. September 2011)

Ja, nur Einzelspieler, den Mehrspielermodus testen wir unter Livebedingungen.


----------



## Egersdorfer (6. September 2011)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Ja, nur Einzelspieler, den Mehrspielermodus testen wir unter Livebedingungen.


 
Der ist für mich das Verkaufsargument: wenn er einigermaßen was taugt, kauf ich's mir.

Für 'nen Titel, der nur im SP-brauchbar ist, geb ich persönlich grundsätzlich kein Geld aus (mag aber natürlich jeder anders handhaben).

Ist denn zumindest absehbar ob und inwiefern dedizierte Server (natürlich gehts mir nur um die PC-Version) zur Anwendung kommen?



P.S.: rein technisch gesehen, ist ein schweres MG ein Gerät, das nicht von einem Soldaten alleine bewegt werden kann, also im Warhammer Universum ein schwerer Bolter für einen (normalen) Imperialen Soldaten. Leichte Maschinengewehre sind Waffen, die von der Infanterie getragen werden (also schwerer Bolter für Space Marines).

Was häufig (völlig falsch) von deutschen als "MG" bezeichnet wird, ist entweder eine Maschinenpistole (MP5, Uzi etc.) oder ein Sturmgewehr (M4, G36, AK47). Ein Sturmbolter ist die etwas raffiniertere Version (sonst wärs "nur" ein Kombi-Bolter) von zwei aneinandergebappter Boltern, also ein "krasser" Bolter, aber bei weitem nicht messbar mit einem schweren Bolter, geschweige denn einem 40k-Äquivalent eines schweren MGs (dürfte wohl eine Sturmkanone sein).
/nerdmode off

Das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf gewesen sein, da das nichts mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun hat. Ich wollte nur was klarstellen.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. September 2011)

Schwere Bolter darf man allerdings auch mit sich herumtragen an einigen Stellen


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. September 2011)

Also im Test-Video wird ja nur geballert ohne Ende. 
Also in der Demo des Spiels habe ich fast gar nicht geschossen, also sehr wenig. Ich war immer im Nahkampf unterwegs, damit hatte ich viel mehr Spaß.
Dass das auch möglich ist, geht zumindest aus dem Video eigentlich nicht hervor. Ich weiß, ich kritisiere oft die PCGames-Videos, aber irgendetwas passt mir an den Zusammenschnitten immer irgendwie nicht. Irgendwie hatte ich gerade beim Zusehen auch das Gefühl, dass man nur eine Waffe zur Verfügung hat (bis auf in einer Szene), was ja nicht der Fall ist. Sah nicht spannend aus.

Die Kommentare sind allerdings wie immer sehr gut.


----------



## Egersdorfer (6. September 2011)

Ob man Zitat aus dem Video: unmengen Munition braucht, kommt auf die Spielweise an.

Ich hab die komplette Demo nur mit Kettenschwert und Boltpistole gespielt und nie Muni gebraucht. Das ging selbst auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe ganz gut.

Allerdings finde ich, dass die Smurfs (Ultramarines) eher der typische shooty-shooty Vertreter sind, somit ist die im Video gezeigte Spielweise ganz gut nachempfunden (super rollengespielt). 


Das zweite Video mit der Waffenvorführung war ziemlich großartig, übrigens.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. September 2011)

Das Problem bei dem Video ist die USK-Empfehlung von Space Marine. Das Spiel ist ein 18er-Titel, wir können aber nur Szenen zeigen, die ab 16 Jahren geeignet sind. Das heißt: Distanz wahren und nicht zu viele der (sehr brutalen) Finisher zeigen. Daher entspricht das Video nicht ganz dem eigentlichen Spielgeschehen, lässt sich leider nicht ändern


----------



## nali (6. September 2011)

Ich nehme an, einen Nachtest wird es nicht geben, wenn der Coop-Modus im Oktober erscheint, richtig?


----------



## Ressless (7. September 2011)

Bei dem Videotest muss ich ja mal kritisieren. DOW 1&2 und wo ist Firewarrior(egoshooter auf Konsole)? Vergisst irgendwie jeder. Und das andere Fraktionen im Spiel sind sieht man auch. Imperialer Soldaten, Dämonen und CSM oder okkulte Personen. Auch das komplette Wortfetzen wiederverwendet wurden. Aber sonst ein Schöner test und beitrag. Ist halt ein Third-Person-Klopper ohne wirkliche Innovation aber gutem setting.


----------



## kornhill (7. September 2011)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad aus? Ist der variabel? Ich soll das Game nem Kumpel mitbringen, auf der Playse, und er fand Ninja Gaiden gerade richtig..... 

.... kann man sich das Spiel auf nem ordentlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen?


----------



## Puet (7. September 2011)

Zu den anfänglich genannten Kritikpunkten bezüglich der Bezeichnungen im  Warhammeruniversum ist mir auch die Bezeichnung des Titanen als "Kampfroboter" sauer aufgestoßen, das sind Kampfmaschinen, die von einer Mannschaft gesteuert werden und keine autonomen Roboter oder hab ich einen Sprung in der KI-Entwicklung im WH-Universum verpasst.
Wer sich als Fan bezeichnet, sollte diesen kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied kennen


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. September 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad aus? Ist der variabel? Ich soll das Game nem Kumpel mitbringen, auf der Playse, und er fand Ninja Gaiden gerade richtig.....
> 
> .... kann man sich das Spiel auf nem ordentlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen?


 
Es gibt drei Schwierigkeitsgrade. Den normalen habe ich bereits als recht knackig empfunden - mit der höchsten Stufe sollten auch Profis glücklich werden.


----------



## Gamefaq (7. September 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> .... kann man sich das Spiel auf nem ordentlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen?



Ja. Easy /  Normal / Schwer steht zur Auswahl. Lad dir über Steam (das du eh haben musst für das Spiel da es der Kopierschutz ist) einfach die Demo runter. Dort sind dann 2 unterschiedliche Level Abschnitte an spielbar.


----------



## kornhill (7. September 2011)

Cool danke für die Antwort. Dann wird mein Kumpel auf Schwer und ich auf Easy spielen.... Ich mag Metzel Games. Nur werd meistens ich gemetzelt..... Steam Demo werde ich mir angucken, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## smooth1980 (7. September 2011)

Uff so eine hohe Wertung hab  Ich nach der Demo jetzt nicht erwartet . Hatte eher so 65-70% geschätzt, ist die Demo wirklich so viel anders im Gegensatz zur Vollversion ?


----------



## Chaz0r (8. September 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Uff so eine hohe Wertung hab  Ich nach der Demo jetzt nicht erwartet . Hatte eher so 65-70% geschätzt, ist die Demo wirklich so viel anders im Gegensatz zur Vollversion ?



Hätte ich nach der Demo auch nicht erwartet, aber ich habs mir mal geholt und würd sagen die Wertung passt für das Spiel an sich auf jeden Fall. Macht im Gesamtpacket nen besseren Eindruck als die Demo, auch wenn das Gameplay halt grundlegend genau so ist, aber Inszenierung, zusammenhängende Stroy usw machen, finde ich, schon einiges aus.
Dazu noch der Multiplayer, der zwar klein ist, aber spielerisch, wie ich finde, ziemlich genial ist.


----------



## Ryudar (8. September 2011)

Schöner Test im großen und Ganzen.

Ich habe mittlerweile den Single- und Multiplayer ausgiebig gespielt und kann daher schon meine Meinung kundgeben.

Ich bin seid ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahren großer Warhammer 40K Fan und sammle selbst die Table-Top Figuren (Space Wolves ), daher hab ich mich auch tierisch auf das Spiel gefreut.

Der Singleplayer ist bombastisch. Warhammer 40K Fans fühlen sich absolut heimisch und können auf die Wertung meinermeinung nach nochmal 5-10 Punkte draufknallen.
Das Gameplay ist...naja, eintönig. Aber wenn man sich das Spiel kauft, weiss man das vorher natürlich schon, denn hier geht es wirklich nur um Action. Athmo und Story finde ich erstklassig, wenn auch leicht vorhersehbar. Ich hatte rund 8 Spielstunden einen höllen Spaß und es wurde, trotz dem unveränderten Gameplay, an keiner Stelle wirklich langweilig.
Die Demo habe ich erst auf Normal, dann auf Schwer umgestellt...ging nach 2-3 Anläufen problemlos. Im Hauptspiel stellte ich es erst auf Normal...wällte dann aber 1 Spielstunde später mal Schwer aus (einfach Mission neu ausgewählt). Schwer war dann doch eine Nummer zu heftig. Was sich auch ab der Hälfte des Spiels bestätigte...denn da wird es schon auf Normal teilweise richtig schwer.
Als Einstig in die Lore von Warhammer 40k eignet es sich wie gesagt nur bedingt, da an einigen Stellen Dinge Erwähnung finden, die man als Neuling einfach nicht weiss (z.B. wird ein Apothecarius erwähnt...).

Zum Multiplayer: Ich spielte (noch bevor ich den Singleplayer angefangen hab) auf Level 4 von 41 damit ich den Customizer freischalten konnte, um meine herbeigesehnte Space Wolves Rüstung anziehen zu können. Nach und nach wurden die Klassen freigeschaltet.
Die Klassen spielen sich wirklich unterschiedlich und passen wunderbar, allerdings sind manche Waffen (Die Laserkanone vor allem, für Leien das "Scharfschützengewehr") allerdings recht überpowert und sollten gepatcht werden. Ebenfalls fehlt mir bei der Taktik-Klasse das Kettenschwert...die besitzt leider nur das langweilige Combat-Knife, dafür aber sämtliche "normalen Schusswaffen" (Bolter, Sturmbolter, Plasmawerfer, Melta etc.)

Der Devastor hat wie WH40K typisch den Heavy Bolter, die Laserkanone und die Plasmakanone. Haut mächtig rein, wird aber von der Assaultklasse zerfetzt...die allgemein etwas zu stark zu sein scheint. Als guter Taktik-Marine kann man denen aber ausweichen und sie einfach durchlöchern. Sie haben Kettenschwert, Power-Axt und Energiehammer. Das Energieschwert muss man sich im Steam-Store kaufen (noch nicht verfügbar).

Der Multiplayer macht riesen Spaß, allerdings gibt es zwei Negativpunkte: Man level sehr schnell, ich denke es wird kein Problem sein als Dauerspieler das Höchstlevle innerhalb von 3 Tagen zu erreichen. Danach spielt man halt nichts mehr frei...für mich als WH40K Fan ist das noch erträglich, da ich einfach die Athmo liebe und das Spiel einfach spielen will. Für alle anderen könnte aber, ebenfalls wegen der 2 Spielmodi und den nur 5 Karten, die Luft schnell raus sein.
Ausserdem wird das Spiel wegen den nicht vorhandenen Dedicated Servern (ja, das selbe wie bei Call of Duty...) von Lags heimgesucht. Allerdings ist das ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Ich konnte einmal Fünf matches absolut garnicht spielen, während ich dann gleich 8 ohne einen einzigen Lag spielen konnte. Wenn man einen schlechten Server erwischt, sollte man sich einen neuen suchen und hoffen das man was lagfreies erwischt.
Ich hoffe sie bringen noch nachträglich mehrere Spielmodi,Karten usw.

Hoffe ich konnte hiermit ein paar Leuten helfen. 

Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert vom Spiel.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (8. September 2011)

Puet schrieb:


> Zu den anfänglich genannten Kritikpunkten bezüglich der Bezeichnungen im  Warhammeruniversum ist mir auch die Bezeichnung des Titanen als "Kampfroboter" sauer aufgestoßen, das sind Kampfmaschinen, die von einer Mannschaft gesteuert werden und keine autonomen Roboter oder hab ich einen Sprung in der KI-Entwicklung im WH-Universum verpasst.
> Wer sich als Fan bezeichnet, sollte diesen kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied kennen


 
Natürlich weiß ich, dass ein Titan von einer (nicht gerade kleinen) Mannschaft gesteuert wird. Das findet sogar im Spiel Erwähnung. Nichtsdestotrotz können sich Leute, die einen Titanen nicht kennen, eher etwas unter "Kampfroboter" als unter "steuerbare Kampfmaschine" vorstellen. Gilt ja auch für Mechwarrior und Co, die werden zur Erklärung auch meist Kampfroboter genannt, obwohl jemand drin hockt. Da hat halt jeder sofort einen zumindest ansatzweise humanoiden Walker vor Augen.


----------



## Pregl (14. September 2011)

also habe, wie viele andere scheinbar auch, diese grafikprobleme. d.h. map wird nicht komplett angezeigt (ich laufe in der luft, bis sich das spiel am nächsten ladepunkt aufhängt) ...und ja, ich habe alle treiber aktualisiert, mal mit mal ohne aa usw probiert, neuinstallation, youtube im hintergrund laufen lassen, blablabla. hilft alles nix! die demo kann ich ohne probleme spielen. bin echt ma gefrustet und erwarte von thq nen baldigen patch/grafikfix.


----------



## Egersdorfer (15. September 2011)

Gibt es denn jetzt eine Wertung zum Multiplayer, wird die nachgereicht oder zumindest im Heft besprochen?

Gerade bezüglich Performanceproblemen hab ich jetzt schon einige Probleme gelesen. Ich möchte halt ungern das gleiche Fiasko wie mit Brink erleben und ein Spiel haben, bei dem ich so niedrige frames per second haben, dass an ein vernünftiges Spielen nicht zu denken ist.


----------



## klobuerstenfachkraft (19. September 2011)

@Egersdorfer:

So ganz stimmt das mit den schweren Boltern auch nicht.
Tatsächlich haben die Space Marines einen Bolter, der als äquivalent zum schweren MG zu sehen ist. Schließlich handelt es sich bei ihnen ja um Astartes, keine herkömmlichen Menschen. Darüber hinaus können Bolter keine gepanzerten Vehikel durchlöchern (maximal leichte Panzerung). Die Sturmkanonen hingegen ist das MG der Terminatoren, somit also auch ein schw. Bolter - Äquivalent, der jedoch nur von ebenjenen Truppen eingesetzt werden kann und dafür auch ordentlich Bumms liefert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. September 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn jetzt eine Wertung zum Multiplayer, wird die nachgereicht oder zumindest im Heft besprochen?
> 
> Gerade bezüglich Performanceproblemen hab ich jetzt schon einige Probleme gelesen. Ich möchte halt ungern das gleiche Fiasko wie mit Brink erleben und ein Spiel haben, bei dem ich so niedrige frames per second haben, dass an ein vernünftiges Spielen nicht zu denken ist.



Wird in der kommenden PCG-Ausgabe 10/11 besprochen. Die Lags hängen direkt mit dem Matchmaking-System des Spiels zusammen. Wer Pech hat, landet in einer Partie, bei der er Verzögerungen von mehreren Sekunden hat - umgekehrt kann es aber auch vorkommen, dass man über längere Zeit gänzlich ohne Probleme spielt. Ich hatte jedenfalls überhaupt keine Lags beim Online-Zocken.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (20. September 2011)

Der Multiplayer ist, wenn er denn funktioniert, wirklich grundsolide und sorgt für jede Menge Spaß. Gerade weil er nicht wie die Kampage stur auf old-school getrimmt ist, sondern einige moderne Multiplayer-Entwicklungen mit einfließen lässt, etwa Perks oder ein Levelsystem.
Was Performance-Probleme betrifft: Die hatte ich auf der PlayStation 3 en Masse und bisher stellt sich da auch keine Besserung ein. Auf dem PC und auf der Xbox gab es bei mir hingegen keinerlei Negativ-Erlebnisse. In den Foren liest man aber auch von Leuten, bei denen die PC-Version unter ähnlichen Problemen wie die PS3-Version litt. Allerdings trat - wie Peter schon erwähnte - keines der PC-Probleme hier im Verlag bei uns auf, weswegen wir auch nicht nachvollziehen können, woran es gelegen haben mag. Da kann aber vieles eben auch von den Hosts abhängen, denn dedicated server gibts leider nicht.

Kurz: 
Xbox: kaufen, 
PS3: (noch) die Hände weglassen und auf nen Patch warten,
PC: sollte eigentlich laufen, wenn ihr nicht gerade einen Host in Sibirien erwischt.


----------



## Sylabeth (20. September 2011)

Für mich eher ein 10 Euro Pyramiden Spiel


----------



## JCFR (29. September 2011)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Für mich eher ein 10 Euro Pyramiden Spiel


 
So traurig es auch ist, da magst du recht haben. 
Im Single Player ist SPace Marine Ok... aber das ist für mich gerade das Problem! Schlauchlevels entlanglaufen und immer dieselben gegner mit denselben waffen killen, fängt nach spätestens einer Stunde an öde zu werden. 
Wie viel Hoffnung ich darin gelegt habe... und wie viel Potential Space Marine in den Sand setzt. 
Keine Kombos die man upgraden kann, kaum große Kämpfe oder Schlachten und nichts, was einem daovn ablenkt, dass man im Grunde nur von A nach B läuft. 
Jeder, der mal Devil may cry, God of War oder Darksiders gespielt hat, wird verstehen was ich meine. 
Warhammer 40k steht für epische, brutale Schlachten mit hoher Gegnervielfalt... und gerade DAS bietet Space Marine nicht. 
Für den VOllpreis zu wenig... leider.


----------

